# Calendar anfangstag von sonntag auf montag setzten



## jsfnebie (13. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich habe ein Calendar object in meinem jsf formular. wenn ich das kästchen gehe bei dem textfeld des Calendar objektes beginnt die woche mit sonntag. ich würde aber geren lieber den montag als beginn wählen.

wie mache ich das?

grüße und danke


----------



## jsfnebie (13. Mai 2008)

hallo,

die frage ist eigentlich wo kann ich einstellen ds der kalender auf deutsch angezeigt wird.
er ist nämlich im englischen format.

grüße


----------



## jsfnebie (23. Mai 2008)

hi,

keiner ne ahnung wie es geht?

habe das problem selbst leider noch nicht lösen können.

grüße und danke


----------

